# Line disappeared 10 min later?



## Sag2019

AF is about 24 hours late, so not very long, and I’m not always regular so this doesn’t necessarily mean anything.

Anyway I took a test (life brand blue ink) and an extremely faint greyish blue line showed up at the five minute mark. I checked about 10-15 minutes later and this line was gone, so I don’t know what to think. Negative?


----------



## Cedemarie

I think I see the second line you’re talking about. Don’t have any clue about whether it’s a positive or negative result though. All I can suggest would be to retest tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## noon_child

What do the instructions say? Some tests like that have very strict "Do not read test after 'x' amount of time" - I assume because the dye starts to disperse or the urine continues to react with the materials of the test so this makes the test unreliable after this time.


----------



## justonemore31

It could just be an evap or if it's real sometimes BFPs don't stay if it's early it could fade. I would retest with pink dye


----------



## Suggerhoney

're test with pink dye hon them blue dye ones are horrid


----------



## SparkyMum

I see a line :o 
As previously said, retest with a pink dye test and good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Did you test again ?


----------

